# jtr slanted 8s vs kef ci200rr-thx



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have just bought the roger sound labs cg24s 5.2 package and two additional cg4s to make it 7.2 connected to a denon x6200w amp the main front and centre speaker are connected to a emotiva xpa3 amp using blue jeans cables and a panasonic ub900 4k player

my question is i know that the roger sound labs c34e in ceiling speakers would be the best match
but i am after buying in ceiling speakers that cost more and would exceed what the c34es are capable of doing for atmos and dts x and would blend and sound even better than these with the rsl speaker package

on another forum website two people recommended either the kef ci200rr-thx or the jtr slanted 8s

what are your opions on these speakers and would they integrate well with the rest of my rsl package

cant make my mind up thanks


----------

